# [Global] Tobi's Trades (Series 1-4)



## Tobiasa (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi everyone!  I have a bunch of duplicate amiibo cards from each series that I'd like to share with all of you! Instead of posting all of my cards and wanteds here, I have google docs of each:

* Available Cards*

* Wishlist Cards*

I prefer US cards, but I will gladly take JPN or EU cards as well.

*Don't have a card to trade me?* That's fine! I'm willing to sell as well, but trades take priority. DM me and we can work something out.

I'll ship free anywhere in the world. I want these cards to go to people who will really appreciate them!

Check back in a few days as I update my lists!


----------



## eunhua (Mar 9, 2020)

I have Erik and Velma! Was wondering if you can trade Tangy and Freya?


----------



## Tobiasa (Mar 9, 2020)

eunhua said:


> I have Erik and Velma! Was wondering if you can trade Tangy and Freya?



Absolutely! I'll pull them out and take them off the list. PM me for shipping deets.


----------



## Ric3ca3k (Mar 9, 2020)

Would you take a Savannah and Nana for a Purrl and Zucker?


----------



## Tobiasa (Mar 9, 2020)

Ric3ca3k said:


> Would you take a Savannah and Nana for a Purrl and Zucker?



Yes! I will grab them for you. DM for mailing info.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 9, 2020)

Stitches for Julian?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Nan for Rosie


----------



## Tobiasa (Mar 9, 2020)

zeroFLUX said:


> Stitches for Julian?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also Nan for Rosie



Can do! PM me today and I can get them shipped out tomorrow.


----------



## Psicat (Mar 10, 2020)

Would you take Muffy for Bob.


----------



## Taffy (Mar 10, 2020)

Hello! I have muffy and will have Tia soon. Im interested in Whitney and lolly! Also I know someone on here is looking for Zucker! She has Marcie! I will let her know about your thread!


----------



## KrongEE (Mar 10, 2020)

Hihi! 

I have Marcie, Muffy, Peanut, Copper, and Sprinkle from your list. Would it be possible to trade one or two for your 215 Isabelle?


----------



## TokiToki (Mar 10, 2020)

I have 303 Katrina, for your 21 Portia and 013 Saharah?


----------



## Bonesey (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi there! I heard you had Zucker up for trade. I have (105) Copper and (42) Marcie. If you'd like to trade, please let me know! 

Edit: I forgot to mention, they're US cards.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 11, 2020)

[OFFER RETRACTED]


----------



## EffyApples (Mar 12, 2020)

I?d love to give you my Muffy and Katrina for your Tangy and Wart Jr


----------

